# turn scoreguide notification off?



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

Is there any way to turn only the scoreguide notification popup off so it doesn't show up every time you switch channels?

It seems to cover half the ticker on ESPN, etc. and is very annoying when scores are crossing the bottom. I can see it really stinking when football starts! 

I don't want to lose the scoreguide totally, just that irritating popup notice.


Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Hit the Exit button to clear the notification. You can also hit the Red button twice quickly, which will expand ScoreGuide and then clear it.

- Merg


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I would be nice it they made it a user selectable option to enable/disable loading it. I hate the delay on getting the box to respond when I tune to a 'sports' channel.


----------



## bigwad (Oct 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Hit the Exit button to clear the notification. You can also hit the Red button twice quickly, which will expand ScoreGuide and then clear it.
> 
> - Merg


Really trying to find something that would remove it so I didn't have to push anything. I f I hit the clear button, the scoreguide won't work at all.

Thanks


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

The notification does clear on it own after a bit of time. I'm not sure how long, but do know that when I've come back to the TV after a bit the notification is not there anymore. I guess they need to have it so that you know ScoreGuide is enabled on that channel as it is not active everywhere.

- Merg


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

bigwad said:


> Really trying to find something that would remove it so I didn't have to push anything. I f I hit the clear button, the scoreguide won't work at all.
> 
> Thanks


I believe that hitting "list" to bring up your listed recordings and then pressing "list" again to clear them will bring up the scoreguide notification and get it working again. At least that's what happened last night when I was watching the Red Sox on NESN. There was a rain delay, so I hit list to see if there was something else I wanted to watch. When I decided to go back to the game instead, the scoreguide notification came up again.

SMK


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

bigwad said:


> Is there any way to turn only the scoreguide notification popup off so it doesn't show up every time you switch channels?
> 
> It seems to cover half the ticker on ESPN, etc. and is very annoying when scores are crossing the bottom. I can see it really stinking when football starts!
> 
> ...


I've never even seen it. Do you have to do something to activate it?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

joed32 said:


> I've never even seen it. Do you have to do something to activate it?


Nope. You just have to be on a channel that has it active. The ESPN channels along with the RSN's are all examples.

- Merg


----------



## sobal (Jun 4, 2004)

But is there no way to turn it off completely? Mine pops up for about 1 second every 30 seconds or so continuously on the sports channels. Rebooting the box doesn't stop this from happening.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

sobal said:


> But is there no way to turn it off completely? Mine pops up for about 1 second every 30 seconds or so continuously on the sports channels. Rebooting the box doesn't stop this from happening.


I've never had it re-popup on a channel unless I've done some kind of action like going into the Guide or the PlayList. Even then it seems to be sporadic when it does re-popup. I leave my one set on ESPNews as I don't watch anything live on it and just use it for recording. That way at night I turn on the TV and watch ESPNews for a bit to see the scores from the day. I can't remember the last time I saw the ScoreGuide popup on that TV.

- Merg


----------

